
A couple’s elastic dance in Brutalist Berlin [video] - brudgers
https://youtube.com/watch?v=5WwTQikJI7U
======
Zenst
I like watching these types of things twice, once with the soundtrack and
again muted. Certainly changes perspective more in some things than others and
I'd recommend try watching it without the audio first and then with. Wonderful
soundtrack.

But one thing that kinda struck me towards the end of this, I kinda had a deja
vue of the many fragrance adverts. Anybody else get that kinda vibe at the end
and expect some bottle of perfume/fragrance to appear?

~~~
hrudham
Funny you should say that: I actually do the something similar with with music
videos. DJing is a hobby of mine: I learnt very early on just how much a video
can influence how feel about a song.

An amazing video can make an average song look good. You probably don't want
to play that song at a gig though.

------
MH15
This is really cool! I appreciate when HN brings cultural activities I
otherwise wouldn't experience into this fold.

------
throw_away
Heh, someone finally followed the line "writing about music is like dancing
about architecture" to its logical conclusion.

------
frabbit
I like it, but..... it seemed too much like a series of individually beautiful
pieces cut together with nothing more than the same soundtrack to hold them
together.

------
paulinus
No lightsabers?

~~~
Zenst
Oh that would be sacrilege and misappropriation of a religious symbol, jedi
would be boycotting in their droves outside all showing going something like
this:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qsvbYKr19ng](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qsvbYKr19ng)

/s

------
downshun
What's this wiggling about?

